# I have passion for cinematography and visual effects studies.



## Prem Kiran (Aug 11, 2013)

I have passion for cinematography and visual effects studies.

I have a bachelors degree in Electronics and communication engineering. But my interest in films made me to decide that i should fulfill my dream on cinematography and visual effects. 

I do not have portfolio or as I have no previous deep knowledge on cinematography and visual effects, will I be eligible for Graduate studies? or do I have to begin with bachelors degree?

What is the deadline for spring admissions?

What tests do they accept for international student admissions like GRE, TOFEL, IELTS?


----------

